# mp3´s via mediaplayer auf hp abspielen



## solomat (21. Januar 2004)

Hi,

ich will mp3 datein auf meiner homepage abspielen lassen. hab mich nun schon ein wenig umgeschaut und ausprobiert. jedoch keine möglichkeit gefunden mehr als nur eine datei mit hilfe eines auf der hp eingebetteten media players abspielen zu lassen.

es muss nicht unbedingt der media player sein. mir ist nur wichtig, das der betrachter der seite die möglichkeit hat zwischen den einzelnen titeln zu wählen, sich die lautstärke einstellen kann und natürlich starten und stopen.

würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann. oder auf vorangegangene einträge hinweist.

mfg


----------



## BlackCoffee (21. Januar 2004)

Mir fällt dazu spontan nur folgendes zu ein....

http://www.php-archiv.de/index2.html?/pages/Sound_und_Musik/

Wenn du dich ein wenig mit PHP auskennst, bzw. die englische Sprache berherscht um die Installationsanleitung umzusetzen, dann wäre das doch eine prima Sache oder?  Erfahrung habe ich damit aber nicht. Vielleicht fällt mir ja noch was ein.. (c:


----------



## solomat (21. Januar 2004)

erstmal danke für deinen Beitrag, versteh leider so gut wie nicht von PHP. hab mir das zwar übersetzen lassen um mich ein bisschen reinzulesen, aber kann dennoch nichts mit anfagen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Januar 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=141529&highlight=flash+AND+mp3+AND+player

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=74248&highlight=flash+AND+mp3+AND+player

Vielleicht hilft Flash!


----------



## solomat (22. Januar 2004)

Okay. Ich bin schon recht beeindruckt von diesen player. Mich störts aber das das nicht von mir ist.

Ich möchte dann doch schon was eigenes haben. Hab nämlich keine ahnung von flash und kann an diesen Ding auch nichts rumbasteln. Gibts da ne möglichkeit sowas über den dreamweaver zu machen. Arbeite vorrangig mit 
"macromedia dreamweaver mx 2004"


----------

